# Denial on 92921



## kvogel03 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello, 

 I have a denial on 92921.  It was billed with 92928 LD, 92921 LD, and 93458 26 59. 92921 is being denied inclusive. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 15, 2018)

kvogel03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a denial on 92921.  It was billed with 92928 LD, 92921 LD, and 93458 26 59. 92921 is being denied inclusive.
> 
> ...



What branch of the LD was angioplastied? They may think you are unbundling.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## kvogel03 (Feb 20, 2018)

The first diagonal branch of the LD. 

Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## nellt (Feb 28, 2018)

*Class B add on code*

I have had this denial from Medicare. They explained to me that 92921 is a class B add on code. It is a "branch code". When you bill the 92928 with the 92921 Medicare denies the branch code as being bundled, but pays little more for the primary code 92928.
You should call Medicare and confirm this for yourself.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 1, 2018)

kvogel03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a denial on 92921.  It was billed with 92928 LD, 92921 LD, and 93458 26 59. 92921 is being denied inclusive.
> 
> ...




Kayla,
 Medicare has never paid for the "additional" interventions. They carry a 0 dollar amount. But we should report them. They may decide to pay for them at one point. we hope.


----------

